# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ST RODA - Akcija 13.12.2003. - Prodaja cestitki

## zrinka

Udruga "RODA - Roditelji u akciji" podružnica Split organizira prodaju čestitki u subotu, 13. prosinca 2003. u Marmontovoj ulici ispred McDonaldsa. Od 09 do 13 sati na našem štandu moći ćete dobiti Rodine brošure i letke, informirati se o Udruzi, popuniti pristupnicu te kupiti Rodinu majicu ili čestitke. Od sredstava prikupljenih prodajom čestitki financirat će se aktualni projekt udruge «SOS telefon za dojenje».

Očekujemo dolazak pročelnice gradskog Odjela za socijalnu skrb i zdravstvenu zaštitu gospođe Vesne Zec i voditeljice Ureda UNICEF-a za Hrvatsku gospođe Tanje Radočaj. Tom prilikom uručiti ćemo im zahvalnice što su svojim imenom i financijskim sredstvima pomogle u tiskanju letka o reklamiranju nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko u okviru projekta proslave Tjedna dojenja 2003.

Dodjite, upoznajte rad Udruge, kupite male ili velike rodine majice i kupite cestitke  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

dizem  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

dizem :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

bilo nam je super, imali smo guzvu na standu, prodavalo se, zahvaljujem svim rodama i ostalim mamama s foruma koje su nas posjetile  :Smile:

----------

